# Which type of tape for inside of case?



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

This is probably going to sound like a dumb question, but which type of tape does everyone use for inside the case?

Basically I'm looking to tape some wires behind my motherboard on the back part of the case so I can keep them flat so the case door will fit over once I'm done hiding all of my wires. I had electrical on there and that didn't work so well.


----------



## fire2havoc (May 19, 2009)

I prefer zip-ties.


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

Yep, I am using some zip ties, but behind the actual motherboard on the other side, I'm wanting to tape some stuff so it lays flat and won't stick out and cause problems when trying to fit the side panel back on.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2009)

Nobody is going to see it get out the duct tape. Something like this should keep that wire in place.


----------



## Studabaker (May 19, 2009)

Yep yep it's either duct tape or electrical tape.


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

Heh, actually just went and grabbed some and had it on my desk. I figured I'd try the electrical tape since it was black, but as I said it wouldn't stay stuck to the aluminum so..


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2009)

must be crappy electical tape.   Packing tape works well too.


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

Guess I'll pick up a new roll of heavier electrical tape too.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 19, 2009)

LOL masking tape wont work for sure
paint the duct tape to black then use that


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

I guess the color dosen't matter at all since it won't be visible..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 19, 2009)

out of sight out of mind  i use clear cellotatape,if its unseen it dont matter what type of tape it is,and this sticks fine to ally.


----------



## Duxx (May 19, 2009)

Electrical tape I find works the best.  Good electrical tape that is.  It sticks when I want it to and is absolutely no hassle to remove it when I'm re-wiring.


----------



## denice25 (May 19, 2009)

i use zip-ties...


----------



## kenkickr (May 19, 2009)

Duct tape is the man's best tool!!  You can get black duct tape, or any other color if you want to make a rainbow of colors


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 19, 2009)

We call it gaffa tape in blighty


----------



## n0tiert (May 19, 2009)




----------



## BumbleBee (May 19, 2009)

reverze said:


> This is probably going to sound like a dumb question, but which type of tape does everyone use for inside the case?
> 
> Basically I'm looking to tape some wires behind my motherboard on the back part of the case so I can keep them flat so the case door will fit over once I'm done hiding all of my wires. I had electrical on there and that didn't work so well.



electrical tape comes in multiple strengths I use electrical tape to hang my sleeved cables in the top and bottom corners of a case. I have used 3 different brands of duck/duct tape and the result is always the same it leaves too much residue from the adhesive when you remove it you could try some adhesive free painters tape but it doesn't have strength. another alternative is industrial strength velcro which is used to mount radiators in 5.25" bays it would make it easier when you want to add or remove the cables and give it a little more professional look.


----------



## t_ski (May 19, 2009)

I have used silver foil tape in a few case mods over the years.  I wanted to block air flow through some small holes into some baffles I had.  The foil tape is actually what most HVAC guys use these days, as it doesn't break down like duct tape.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/...l+tape&parentPage=search&searchId=38005626793


----------



## reverze (May 19, 2009)

Hmm.. guess I will go pick up some Velcro along with heavy duty electrical tape.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 19, 2009)

I just checked nextag and you can get 4 feet by 2 inches of industrial strength water proof velcro for $9.39 usd not bad considering duct tape is $8-32 usd depending on strength and grade isn't reusable and leaves that adhesive residue.

cut it up into small strips with some scissors or an exacto knife and place one or two on the top and bottom panel in the corners for fan cables you want it loose so you can unmount the fan to clean the blades every month (use 25% isopropyl or isopropanol and 75% water) it's ok if the cables hang a little you just don't want them to be visible or interrupt the airstream then place two or three more on the back of the motherboard tray for other cables. 

you should only be using electrical tape for things like splicing or volt mods. I use it because it's what I had around.


----------



## Chryonn (May 19, 2009)

duct tape, electrical tape, zip-ties, twisty ties, elastic bands, string, Velcro strips, masking tape, Sellotape, you name it, it's been in my cases over the years.


----------



## zAAm (May 19, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> duct tape, electrical tape, zip-ties, twisty ties, elastic bands, string, Velcro strips, masking tape, Sellotape, you name it, it's been in my cases over the years.



You skipped pieces of wire to hold up the heatsink...


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 19, 2009)

i use normal tapes lmao


----------



## BulgarianBoy92 (May 19, 2009)

dude i bet this can help you but my english is bad and i dunno what its called


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 20, 2009)

nice solutions it is very useful for me too


----------



## reverze (May 20, 2009)

what's the proper name for those? lol


----------



## sneekypeet (May 20, 2009)

reverze said:


> what's the proper name for those? lol



Self Adhesive (plastic) tie mounts.


----------



## Chryonn (May 20, 2009)

or cable tie bases


----------



## reverze (May 20, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## reverze (May 27, 2009)

Does anyone know what store in the USA would carry zip tie mounts/bases? I just want to stop out later and get some and avoid ordering online. Don't really have any PC stores near me though.. I figured maybe a hardware store or something might though.. or maybe Lowes? Not seeing much though..


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 27, 2009)

It's the first time seeing that
what a jolly good invention!!


----------



## reverze (May 27, 2009)

heh.. yeah I think i'm ging to go with these for my cable management solution after all..

I just need to find somewhere to buy them near me..


----------



## Sean8 (May 27, 2009)

reverze said:


> heh.. yeah I think i'm ging to go with these for my cable management solution after all..
> 
> I just need to find somewhere to buy them near me..



home depot


----------



## coodiggy (May 28, 2009)

I got mine at home depot around Jan/Feb "adhesive wire tie down pads" I was walking around different stores looking for braided wire sleve when I found them.

The adhesive backing is still holding up; even with a few 22awg power wires zipped in; pads are inverted on the inside of the top panel, panel is made out of bare alum... So far, so good.


----------



## reverze (May 28, 2009)

Found them yesterday at Lowes.  

(I worked at Home Depot last summer so I didn't really feel like popping in and saying hello..)


----------



## coodiggy (May 28, 2009)

Were they one of those 24 hour stores with a HUGE P/A system?? I remember attempting a radiator repair in their parking lot and wound up sitting there waiting for the epoxy to seal up and listen to that damn PA system going off like constantly...


----------

